# The War for Alphelion V



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

(a short story I did as an essay for a creative writing thing in my english lessons)

“God Dammit Soldier!” The officer shouted, judging by the stripes on his brassard he was a sergeant: Sergeant Vorsk of the AlphellionVI 401st Artillery. “We’re getting mowed down over here!” A young boy, who looked to be only 14, stared up at the sergeant, shaking. “Well then, don’t just whimper, that never won anybody a war! Get on your feet and shoot!”
“Y - yes sir!” stammered the boy as he rose to his feet. As soon as he stood up he ducked as a ripple of gunfire blasted over from the enemy, sending dirt from the trench into the air. He stood up again and shouldered his lasgun. He aimed at the enemy man who was starting to climb over the trench on the other side of No-mans land, and fired as fast as he could, until the enemy fell, but kept on firing.
“Calm down soldier! And look at what you’re doing!” The sergeant boomed. The boy opened his eyes.

“Sorry sir!” Just as he spoke there was a deafening blast from behind him, followed by another, and then another. The boy dived to the floor.
“Calm down soldier, it’s only the artillery!” Laughed the sergeant. The 3 long-ranged artillery bombardment guns from behind the trenches had fired. They could do so much damage, Deliverance, Pride and Herald Of Death, their splendid kill markings (each a white skull on the side of the main hull of the tank) stretched all over the hull and there were even gold and yellow ones, which indicated bigger kills like 25 or 50. Pride even had large black skull and crossbones on it, meaning it had taken down a titan class foe. This had been earnt in the Pendrulus assault, in which it had delivered the final blow to the chaos warhound scout titan _Corruption._ The young soldier turned his head and looked up at the barrels of the big guns, glinting in the sunlight, he was amazed, as if just to ruin the moment the sergeant shouted:

“Assault!” The young boy jumped to his feet and grabbed his rifle, placed his hands on the top of the trench and flung himself over. Despite this being the most dangerous part, it was his favorite. HE grabbed a smoke grenade from his waist and pulled the pin with his teeth. Despite being right handed, he was surprisingly accurate with his left had, as he proved when he managed to land the grenade directly in front of the enemy soldiers, one of which died as the spring pin flung off the grenade and the red-hot phosphorous poured out onto his face, he collapsed screaming, and then gurgling, and then silent. The boy had developed the ability which not a lot of soldiers have: the ability to have your eyes open even whilst running through the smoke with it’s burning phosphorous in the air.

He jumped over a dead soldier and plunged his bayonet into an enemy soldier’s neck, blood spraying up his rifle and armour. He pulled the rifle away and spun round to face the enemy, who had raised his crude axe, and fire into the weak spot directly between the armour plates of the arm and the chest, as a result, the am simply fell to the ground. And the soldier collapsed, a muffled scream coming from his helmet. A large sword blade appeared through the marine’s chest and glowed blue with flickers of white: a power weapon. The blood hissed as it touched the boiling blade of the sword and the blade lifted up through the marine, tearing his armour and slicing his head in two.

The boy looked up and saw the sergeant; he was going to say “that one was mine sir” but realized the infringement of authority and simply smiled at him. The boy could see the sergeant’s eyes widening and turned to face in the opposite direction, all he could see was a glowing red artillery shell flying towards him, and then it ended. 



comments and critisisms welcome!


M

OH YEAH! 250 posts! only 750 more to go!


----------



## zahariel (Feb 28, 2008)

cool rite some more please its all good


----------

